# Puppy causing too much stress



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

You're definitely not the only one who has felt this way. That being said, if you truly feel like you made a mistake and you don't think this is the right time, please contact your breeder first. Otherwise, I think most of us go through this to some extent and it will get better. You should consider getting and exercise pen, keep it in the main living area, so you can give your pup a little quiet time if you need to get a shower, cook, etc. Spend some good time playing, and when he/she is tired out put him in the pen with an appropriate chew toy. Look up some videos on YouTube - I'd recommend anything by "kikopup" to find some fun training games that will make your and your pup's life easier. Good luck and remember that little puppy is just a baby - it needs lots of love, patience and understanding from you!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

You may need to rehome her -- it sounds as if your temperament and lifestyle at this time
are not conducive to raising a well-adjusted dog. You have probably grown somewhat
attached to the "idea" of having a puppy, but it would be best for her (and you) if you
found a stable home for her, give yourself and your life and chance to settle down, and
then consider a puppy later.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Contact the breeder and return the puppy ASAP.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Two things. Puppies at that age sleep alot. So you should be able to get things done. Second is your pup has to much freedom if your constantly having to watch it. Do you have a xpen or a baby gate so you can keep sane? 


Puppies are stressful. And the next few months it will probably get worse before it gets better.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I would also agree you may have to return your puppy. I would advise to look at the kind of breeder you got your pup from. If it seemed to be a good place and take good care of the dogs I would return your pup. If not you may want to contact a golden rescue.


----------



## manderz310 (Feb 1, 2017)

We have her in the kitchen and are using a baby gate and a playpen to keep her in here. We were going to have her just in the playpen but it's too flimsy and she climbs it and barrels through it.


----------



## manderz310 (Feb 1, 2017)

I really don't want to quit on her yet but I seriously think in the last few months that I've slipped into depression. I think I thought this puppy would help make things better but I have never felt worse in my life. It's not the poor things fault either, I think this may just be poor timing.


----------



## schmendra (Sep 20, 2016)

You're definitely not the only person who has felt this way - getting a new puppy is a huge adjustment. I was on the verge of tears for the first month we had Finnegan - anxiety, lack of sleep, not seeing eye to eye with my partner on training really took their toll. They're just babies, they just want to be with you all the time, and you have to teach them how you want them to act - she's going to be a work in progress for at least the next couple of years. If she is not crate trained, I would recommend starting immediately. Depending on your pup it can be a difficult process, but it will provide a safe space for her to be while you get some things done, and most dogs come to love their crates in the end.

I would also recommend reaching out for some support. Do you have any friends/family who could give you a hand for a few hours here and there? It might give you enough of a chance to have a shower, make a meal, or get out of the house for an hour or two to feel like a human again. There's no question that she is going to monopolize your time for the next couple of years (for the rest of her life, to be honest), but if you put in the hard work now it will be so worth it in the end. If you're committed, you will find a routine that works for you and your pup - for us it was a combination of intensive crate training for our rather resistant fellow (gradually working up to spending more time in there using positive reinforcement, games, lots of treats, feeding all meals in there, frozen kongs, etc.), continued training classes (with both of us attending to get on the same page), doggie daycare, our dog walker, and my folks coming to keep an eye on him from time to time. We both work full time, so it really has taken a village. However, I understand that not everyone has access to or the means to use these kinds of services.

I would also encourage you to contact your breeder first and talk to them about your concerns - they may have some insight or suggestions that really help.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Even those of us with multiple dogs, go through a little of this every time a new puppy (or dog) comes into our homes.

You need to set a routine and establish rules. Get a crate if you don't have one, not sure if you mean x-pen by playpen, but I recommend an x-pen as well. You need a shower, puppy goes in the pen and you take a shower, she may cry or bark a little but that's OK, if she's going to climb out - it's OK to crate her. 8 weeks is VERY young, she knows nothing of the world and you need to show her "how it's done". 

If it really is something you don't think you can handle, certainly call the breeder. As stated by others, they can offer you tip/support or if it comes down to it, they should take her back. 

But the first week of frustration/crying/not sleeping, thinking "what have we done" is not uncommon. Gunner was the 5th puppy I've raised and his first two nights home I said to my husband "Did we do the right thing?". Our girls were older and established into a perfect doggie routine, we tossed an 8 week old Tasmanian devil into the mix and turned all our lives upside down. But puppies grow quick and for me it was remembering all the things I forgot about puppy raising - these are things you have to learn for the first time - and you establish a new routine and life settles back down. But if you really can't hang in there, call the breeder...


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

My wife and I brought Maya into our home 2 years back. Mostly because I wanted a dog. I was not in a great state of mind and would always say how having a dog would make me happier. I have always loved dogs and grew up with one.

Within a day or two I questioned what I had done. Bottom line - I was not mentally prepared for what it took. And my wife definitely wasn't. Especially not for a puppy, let alone a golden. I was close to tears more than once. And I wondered how goldens gained the reputation of being such good dogs. I was in a nightmare that I had created.

My wife works from home. I owe her big time for not quitting on the puppy. She managed a demanding job and an even more demanding puppy. I would find her in sweats, boots, and winter jacket upon returning home - the same way I left her. She could not find time or energy to shower and do all the other normal day to day stuff. We were sleep deprived and stressed. 

That was the bad stuff. And I am here to tell you it was temporary. There is no end in sight when you are in the midst of a struggle, but it does get better. 

But you will need patience, and a lot of it. You will need to sacrifice your time, and comfort repeatedly. But you will be rewarded multiple times with a beautiful, loyal companion. It will happen.

HOWEVER, as you stated, this may not be the right time for you. If you already have stresses and health issues, having a puppy may only exacerbate things. It does get worse before it gets better. You have to be honest with yourself - can you struggle and make it work, or are you already at your wit's end? Whatever you choose to do, and however you choose to proceed, you are right when you say none of this is the puppy's fault.


----------



## MilesToEmpty (Sep 3, 2015)

As someone who has had 2 puppies in the past two years... Its a lot of work.

My wife gets up at 530 for work and I get up at 730. She works two jobs and then goes to the gym before coming home. Our one puppy was sick for almost 3 weeks and had to go outside every hour, it was dreadful. I slept in the spare bedroom with the pup that whole time.

But it got better.

That was 1.5yrs ago. 

Our other pup turns a year old this month. He still wakes up at 5am to go to the bathroom. Just last weekend we went potty at 515am, and he trotted back to the bedroom to go back to sleep until 9 (weekend.)

We wouldn't trade that experience for anything though, and in the end... it was so worth it for both our trouble makers.

If you truly feel its not going to work and cant take the puppy back, contact a GR rescue. My wife and I are affiliated with GRREAT.org


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This scares me as a breeder-- this puppy is meeting the wide world and having so many of her firsts- she needs someone so delight in her, play with her, teach her kindly, and hold her dear.

Bring her back to her breeder? If not, enroll in a great STAR Puppy class, and get an expert trainer in your weekly routine.

See a great psychologist- put your own oxygen mask on first- you owe this puppy to do enough self care so you can love&train her. A cheerful, foolish puppy cannot cause your health to deteriorate in 5 days, but a lack of an appropriate support system for your set of needs can. Try not to blame the puppy. She has only been on earth a few weeks.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

First, let me say it is very brave of you to seek help. Don't feel bad about feeling the way you do. Not everyone is cut out to deal with puppyhood!

If you're going to decide to re-home the puppy, now would be a good time to do it, so it can be done quickly. It's very easy to place a nine-week-old pup, but much harder to place an unruly adolescent dog that didn't get the training it needed when it was younger.

Good breeders usually have waiting lists and will take pups back. Check your contract: most require that buyers return the pups to them, and not try to re-home them. 

If this isn't the case for your pup, please seek out a good rescue organization who will place the pup for you. Above all, don't advertise it in a newspaper or on Craiglist or the like: there have been instances of people buying pups off these lists as bait for dog-fighting rings, or for other equally horrible things.

I second what others have said, namely that it does get better once you've trained the pup (puppy classes, basic obedience) and got a handle on house-breaking (around six months old). On the other hand, you need a lot - a LOT - of patience to get to that stage, and it's hard work. You need to be very honest with yourself about how willing or able you are to go through the puppy stage. Your health should be a priority here. In addition, golden retrievers are active dogs that need plenty of exercise and stimulation, so you need to be aware that, even when grown, your dog will require a fair chunk of your time and energy. Goldens that don't get the exercise and mental stimulation they need can be very difficult to live with.

A much easier way to get a dog is to adopt an older dog from a rescue organization. There are lots of older dogs out there that are used to living in homes, are already house-trained and will train you how to become a dog owner. I used to volunteer in a downtown SPCA, and placed many senior dogs (5 years or older) in novice homes. It always worked out beautifully.

I wish you all the best, whatever you decide.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

For what it's worth... I had a client (I'm a retired pet sitter) that had owned many dogs in her life but never had a puppy before... she also choose not to have kids. She went through a year long screening, multiple interviews, lessons, questionnaires and who knows what else to be a puppy raiser for CCI. She asked me to go with her to pick the puppy up at the air port and it was a delightful, mild and very laid back, 10 week old lab/golden cross.

She called me the next morning in tears. This was an educated woman that had read everything about puppies and worked tirelessly to get this puppy. She had this pup for 6 days, rather I had this puppy for 6 days. She was so overwhelmed and exhausted, it was sad really.. the puppy was kept in a small crate unless it was with me. After 6 days she took it back to the airport and CCI shipped it off to an experienced puppy raiser. Good news is the puppy actually made it through the advanced training and went to work! 

I guess what I'm trying to say is no matter how prepared you think you are, reality can happen to anyone. Not that you need my opinion on this but for the sake of the puppy, call the breeder. The puppy hood doesn't get any easier it just evolves with new challenges for months to come.


----------



## manderz310 (Feb 1, 2017)

Thank you for the replies, your comments really do help. I'm going to talk to my fiance tonight about how I'm feeling. At this point, I'm getting the sense that I'm the one that's going to have to put in all of the work for this puppy and I think that is what scares me the most as I travel for my full time job and will not always be able to be here. As long as I know that he will be there to help with the puppy I think that we will be able to work through this. I'm someone that has always had everything together and for the first time in my life, I feel like everything is falling apart and I don't think the puppy necessarily caused that but I think she definitely helped me realize it faster. I want to get myself help so that this dog has a fighting chance and I don't want to give up on her.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

You've been given lots of advice here. Some say keep, some say return the puppy. From the standpoint of a dog lover, reading this makes me very sad for that poor dog who's done nothing but be a puppy. Try and view the situation through THAT lens. Your mental state, your relationship status, your whatever are all secondary to that little creature. If you can't provide him a home, love, and training RIGHT NOW then you should return him. It's not about waiting until you get better or get in a better place. It's about doing the right thing. NOW.

You never once said that you love or adore the puppy. That's pretty telling.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Wolfeye said:


> You never once said that you love or adore the puppy. That's pretty telling.


Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but I think this is a little harsh. It is extremely hard to focus on what you mentioned when you are constantly panicking about whether or not you made the right decision and are completely 100% overwhelmed and mentally under prepared. 

I look at the fact that the OP reached out to a knowledgeable forum for help and guidance so that she can provide a happy household that her puppy richly deserves as an indication that she does care and wants it to work out.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Mayabear said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but I think this is a little harsh. It is extremely hard to focus on what you mentioned when you are constantly panicking about whether or not you made the right decision and are completely 100% overwhelmed and mentally under prepared.
> 
> I look at the fact that the OP reached out to a knowledgeable forum for help and guidance so that she can provide a happy household that her puppy richly deserves as an indication that she does care and wants it to work out.


See, I read it completely differently. Buying a dog to fix a mental health issue is cruel to the dog. The time to ask for help is before you get a puppy, not when the innocent dog is driving you crazy(er).


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Amanda Buschor said:


> Thank you for the replies, your comments really do help. I'm going to talk to my fiance tonight about how I'm feeling. At this point, I'm getting the sense that I'm the one that's going to have to put in all of the work for this puppy and I think that is what scares me the most as I travel for my full time job and will not always be able to be here. As long as I know that he will be there to help with the puppy I think that we will be able to work through this. I'm someone that has always had everything together and for the first time in my life, I feel like everything is falling apart and I don't think the puppy necessarily caused that but I think she definitely helped me realize it faster. I want to get myself help so that this dog has a fighting chance and I don't want to give up on her.


Was getting a puppy your decision or a joint one? Was he strictly opposed to getting a puppy? 

Regardless, there are a number of services that can help while you are away, be it during the work day or overnight. I do not know where you live, but Rover, Wag, etc. provide walking/daycare/boarding solutions. Look into those.

If you have friends and family around, they may be able to help as well, even for a few hours to give you a break. 

You have to do right by the puppy, and that is something you already know. Discuss the situation with your fiance, come up with a routine and work at it. Train your puppy, play with her, she will tire easily. Then put her in the crate for some "you time". Soon she will sleep through the night as you will, and you'll feel more rested. It can be done, but it needs consistency, patience, and resolve. And above all, the interests of the puppy first.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Wolfeye said:


> See, I read it completely differently. Buying a dog to fix a mental health issue is cruel to the dog. The time to ask for help is before you get a puppy, not when the innocent dog is driving you crazy(er).


I don't disagree that buying a dog to fix an issue is not the right way to go. But perhaps the OP felt that she could cope, regardless of what she's facing. And now she is reaching out for support. If she was the cruel type, she would have probably moved on from the puppy without a care. And def not posted on a forum where virtually everyone I have encountered is a more serious, dedicated dog owner than your everyday person. 

I will always maintain that the dog comes first. Because you chose to bring the dog to your home. You are her everything. I just don't want the OP to give up on what will ultimately turn out to be the best decision ever.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think finding a puppy class and start to bond with your puppy is step one if you want to keep this pup. If you and your finance can come up with a schedule and plan you can make it work. Your fiancé has to be on board. Start doing fun things with your puppy. Do some training at home ect. It's ok to put it in a crate when you need to shower or can't keep a eye out. But only you know if you have the energy and mindset to do it. Biting and nipping will get worse in the next couple months. As your pup sleeps less he will be even harder to handle. Eventually you hope to get your pup to where it has a good off switch when you need it to be.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The first week with a new puppy can be very stressful, especially if this is your first pup. You need to get a crate. Look online about crate training a puppy and the type of schedule they need to be on. The book Puppies For Dummies is helpful for first time puppy owners with clear basic information.


----------



## wellarmedglockgirl (Oct 6, 2016)

Do not be selfish and keep this puppy. Contact the breeder, and give it back or find a golden ret. rescue, while it is so young. This way it can adjust to a new home easily. It deserves a home with love and patience.


----------



## wellarmedglockgirl (Oct 6, 2016)

Golden Retriever puppies usually do not settle down until 2-3 years.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I think feeling the way you do just means you're sane. Lots and lots of people go through a period where they think they can't do it, it's too much, they made a terrible mistake. I've done it, and I've had Goldens my whole life. Indeed, I went through it with my girl Ziva, who was the most challenging puppy I have ever had (and who now has a 3-week old litter of her own, and that's a whole new level of insanity).

I say:

Give yourself a break. It IS hard, at least at first. But most people get past that part pretty quickly (a couple weeks) and get into a rhythm.

Accept the fact that your life is going to be upside down for a while (imagine how bad it is for your puppy to be ripped away from her family and everything she has ever known!), you might lose a sofa, you're going to be a pee and poop cleaner upper for some time, and you may not sleep for six months. Once you accept it, it gets easier, and you can enjoy the times when the puppy does poop outside, doesn't eat your furniture, and you somehow manage to sleep a whole six hours in a row. And don't expect too much from your puppy. She is an infant in every sense of the word. You can't expect an infant to be an adult, or a teen, or even a toddler.

This puppy is going to love you like you've never been loved before. She is an infant now, but they grow so quickly she will be a true joy in no time at all. Indeed, as horrible and endless as it seems now, very soon you will lament that your puppy grew up too fast and you will miss these times.

Yeah, you may be caring for this puppy pretty much by yourself. Okay. You can do it. It just means you get all the good stuff just for you, too.

THIS IS REALLY IMPORTANT: Forget the playpen and locking her in the kitchen with the baby gate, get a good quality crate and a good quality 36" exercise pen. They will be your best friends. We find that hooking the ex-pen to the crate, giving the puppy his/her own little safe environment is a lifesaver. Put rubber/linoleum/tile flooring under it so your carpet or wood floor doesn't suffer (we use rubber). Keep in the room where you spend most of your time. And crate train. And you won't go crazy having to watch the puppy every second for misbehavior, because she will be safe and out of trouble in her own little environment. 

Also, getting into a routine will help. Puppies thrive on routine, and you will, too. And setting the puppy up for success instead of failure makes things much more enjoyable for everyone in the long run.

Remember, *THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN AN ADVENTURE AND AN ORDEAL IS ATTITUDE!* Your attitude will make or break your experience and this puppy's life.

Here's the puppy setup that kept us sane.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Amanda Buschor said:


> I really don't want to quit on her yet but I seriously think in the last few months that I've slipped into depression. I think I thought this puppy would help make things better but I have never felt worse in my life. It's not the poor things fault either, I think this may just be poor timing.





Wolfeye said:


> See, I read it completely differently. *Buying a dog to fix a mental health issue is cruel to the dog. *The time to ask for help is before you get a puppy, not when the innocent dog is driving you crazy(er).


To be fair to the original poster, I do not believe that's what she did. She was brave enough to open up about feeling that she might have been depressed before the puppy came. LOTS of people think puppies will bring nothing but joy, and puppies DO bring a lot of joy. But many, many people do not know the amount of work a baby Golden Retriever involves. Even those of us who have done it once (12-15 years before getting another) forget how much work it is. So, I don't think she intentionally bought a puppy to fix her mental health issue.

Amanda, it does sound like you need to get help for yourself first. Puppies are HUGE amount of work, especially for the first few weeks and months. It's true - your entire routine goes out the window. Your sleep schedule is off, your eating schedule is off. It IS hard to take a shower (I brought my puppy into the bathroom, and closed the door, and watched her while I showered really quickly!). It DOES get better - everyday it gets a little better. You adjust your sched, you establish new routines, the puppy starts to get housetrained, and everyone gets ore comfortable in their new life. But if you are not well yourself right now, it might be better to return the pup to the breeder, get well yourself, stick around here and do a lot of reading about baby puppies, and maybe you'll be ready in the future to get a pup again. I'm so sorry it's been such a hard time.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

It can totally suck. I'm a pretty grounded person. I've had young dogs before, then I had 3 kids in 5 years. I brought home my 8 week old puppy and was just as much a mess as when I brought home that first infant. Penny is 11 mo now and it's still tough but happy to report that everyone has st least settled into a routine and I can breath a little. (Trying to work is still like having a toddler around though)

Lots of good suggestions that you have gotten. Lots of possible options to look at. Not all of them are pleasant options but you need to be able to do what is best for you. Good luck on your journey


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Amanda, first of all I commend you for reaching out and trying to get help to deal with your puppy. As someone who has had many puppies in my home over the years I know the chaos which can come with them. It can be overwhelming at times and, as is often the case with things, the lack of sleep that goes with having a puppy who needs potty breaks in the middle of the night, many things become magnified by the lack of sleep and sheer exhaustion that come with the first few weeks of a puppy in the house. You have gotten some excellent advice from some of the members here. I absolutely agree that you must have a crate for your puppy and an x-pen would also be very, very helpful. It will allow you to safely give yourself a break from your puppy when you need it as well as minimize the need to be constantly cleaning pee/poop from area of your home. Also it is not too early to start training. If you can afford it I would recommend having a trainer come to your home at first. The knowledge they can share with you is invaluable. You can contact the Golden Retriever Club in your area to get a list of trainers. I would also suggest setting up a regular schedule for your puppy. Puppies do best on a predictable schedule. Feed him every day at the same time (I always did 6AM, noon and 6PM for my puppies). Feed him no more than 4 hours before putting him to bed for the night and, 2 hours before bedtime take up his water. I would recommend putting his crate in your bedroom at night so that he can see you. It has been my experience that a puppy will sleep better if he can see his "pack", and you are now his pack. It will also help if your puppy needs to go out during the night. You can scoop him up and carry him outside. Most puppies will not pee while being carried. Do not allow him to play, he is outside to go potty. Praise profusely when he goes and put him right back to bed. 
Remember that this puppy is a baby. Everything in this world is new to him. He doesn't know the rules yet. Just like a baby he is experiencing everything g for the first time. He is not trying to be "bad" or annoy you. He is just being a baby puppy.
Puppyhood is a short span of time in a dogs life. It is the point where your puppy will began to form the lifelong bond with you. I can still remember the first puppy I had over 40 years ago. I was young and so very naive about having a puppy. I was also totally overwhelmed by the experience. Friends and family helped me out and both I and the dog survived it. And I was absolutely blown away by the love that I found I had for that beautiful little girl at the end of the puppyhood phase...and by the love and devotion she had for me. 
It will be tough. I won't deny that. Ask for help from friends and family and hopefully you will get thru this time with your puppy better and stronger. I can only offer you advice and good wishes. Ultimately you will need to do what is best for you and, whether you decide to keep your puppy or re-home him I wish you the best.


----------



## rounak (Jul 28, 2016)

my question is why people do not research before adopting a puppy, do they buy it for playing with them ? 
puppies are like human babies and you have to accept every face of them. please do not do further later and return it to your breeder.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

rounak said:


> my question is why people do not research before adopting a puppy, do they buy it for playing with them ?
> puppies are like human babies and you have to accept every face of them. please do not do further later and return it to your breeder.


I always try to "walk a mile in someone's shoes" before judging why they did or did not do something. 

Take me for example. I wanted a dog for two years before getting one. Maybe even longer. I thought I had read all I needed to. And I thought I was mentally and physically prepared. Within an hour I realized this was going to be way more work than I thought. Within 2-3 days I was questioning my decision. It came down to inexperience and having to learn as you do.

Sometimes, in spite of the all the preparation and best intentions, things do not turn out as expected. And it is easy to get very overwhelmed when that happens.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Mayabear said:


> I always try to "walk a mile in someone's shoes" before judging why they did or did not do something.
> 
> Take me for example. I wanted a dog for two years before getting one. Maybe even longer. I thought I had read all I needed to. And I thought I was mentally and physically prepared. Within an hour I realized this was going to be way more work than I thought. Within 2-3 days I was questioning my decision. It came down to inexperience and having to learn as you do.
> 
> Sometimes, in spite of the all the preparation and best intentions, things do not turn out as expected. And it is easy to get very overwhelmed when that happens.


I agree with this. I'm a researcher and a planner. I spent nearly 2years thinking planning reading everything etc. I liked reading this forum as I could read all the 'challenging puppy' thread and I planned for the worst possible outcome! When i brought my puppy I even had a fixed plan in my mind of what I would do when I immediately got home with her. How naive I was. It all went out the window when I had an uncertain crying puppy on my hands. You learn by doing no matter the quantity of research. However the research meant I knew what I was aiming for even when it was all spiralling away from me and I was an anxious crying mess. 
Amanda I hope you can have a good talk with your partner and put together a good daily schedule to follow (this part saved my sanity). You have received some good advice I hope you can continue to ask for advice and support here, from your breeder or whoever you need to talk to.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Amanda, just get past the first week. That is always the toughest. You can do it! Take one day at a time.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

rounak said:


> my question is why people do not research before adopting a puppy, do they buy it for playing with them ?
> puppies are like human babies and you have to accept every face of them. please do not do further later and return it to your breeder.



Research & reality are vastly different.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I think Amanda has bugged out.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Mayabear said:


> I always try to "walk a mile in someone's shoes" before judging why they did or did not do something.
> 
> Take me for example. I wanted a dog for two years before getting one. Maybe even longer. I thought I had read all I needed to. And I thought I was mentally and physically prepared. Within an hour I realized this was going to be way more work than I thought. Within 2-3 days I was questioning my decision. It came down to inexperience and having to learn as you do.
> 
> Sometimes, in spite of the all the preparation and best intentions, things do not turn out as expected. And it is easy to get very overwhelmed when that happens.



this exactly you can research having a puppy until your eyes fall out researching and actually getting one are vastly different. 

I had puppy blues to some extent a lot of us felt that way, where the change in routine made me depressed and have panic attacks but in 2-3 weeks i was over it (i was also very sick with bronchitis and then pneumonia) and i fell in love with her all over again and she is and always has been my heart dog 

it takes time, the others have good suggestions.


----------

